# Poppy Update!!



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys 

A poppy update! 6 weeks & 3 days old 
Pictures taken today after a bath, enjoy 
& some with her litter mates


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww! so cute! I love the 4th photo, the little black pup seems to be thinking 'I think I'm adopted' xD so adorable!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha yeah  He's a bit more ouf of it than the others  They have all found their forever homes  Can't wait to go pick up my Poppy!
& show Izzie to Anthony to see how she's grown up


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

When do you take her home?!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We don't have a concrete date just yet  We're hoping friday can be the day  But he will let us know monday/tuesday when they've had their vacs & vet check 
So excited!! I hope he doesn't make us wait long


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what lovely pups xxx

Poppy is beautiful


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks JoJo  Appreciate it  So excited!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont blame you for being excited .... cockapoo puppies are the best.... 

Pretty Poppy is lovely xxx yippy


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahhh couldnt you just take them all home! bootiful pups I hope they all get the homes they deserve


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Our puppies are almost the exact same age, Isaac is 6 weeks today, but he looks so so so much younger then poppy. How weird. Isaac is really mini and just looks so different! Wonder how they will look a little bit older, he might catch up! We pick him up Friday so hopefully you can get poppy friday too!x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish I could! They're just gorgeous 
I'm sure they'll all have great homes to go to  Anthony is pretty strict with it to make sure pups go to special 'forever' homes which is important


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Our puppies are almost the exact same age, Isaac is 6 weeks today, but he looks so so so much younger then poppy. How weird. Isaac is really mini and just looks so different! Wonder how they will look a little bit older, he might catch up! We pick him up Friday so hopefully you can get poppy friday too!x


:O that's great! Hope we can too then  & we can show their progress together!  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Isaac will be coming home soon too ..yippy .. lots of lovely new puppies on the forum


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, Poppy is gorgeous, you must be very proud. The whole litter is very cute, are they Anzils pups? Is she an english show/miniature mix?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Clare 
Thank you! Yes she is an Anzil pup & she is english show x miniature poodle 
Same as my Izzie (they have the same daddy)  xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww she is so adorable- as is the rest of the litter.

She looks like a little girl too- such a sweet face. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thanks Shirley 
She does look like a girl doesn't she haha, Izzie does as well (well when we keep her fur on her face short - without a beard  HAHA)
They look so sweet! Want to get her a bit early so we can go & meet them all before they go to their homes  Might try ask Anthony if he'll mention the site to their owners so they can keep in touch with there new pups  I would like to see who has her brothers & sisters & she how they grow up


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She's just so cute! And Poppy is a sweet name too... you must be so excited! 

Turi x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! she is so darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!
oh my goodness...just so cute.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! she is so darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> oh my goodness...just so cute.


Sounds like you're getting broody for another puppy!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks!!  Amanda us know when you find your perfect pup


----------



## Hayley123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Laura,
Have just seen your photos and we have an identical photo our puppy is also from this litter. Is she your first puppy? We are hoping to pick up on Saturday as we will have a ten hour round trip. Is she red or cream our little girl is cream. She looks darker than our little girl. Hayley


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Hi! Found another sibling  I found one on another forum & I hoped owners of Poppy's litter would join this forum 
It's nice to hear other people getting a pup from the same litter  They are all so beautiful! Would you post a thread of a few he has sent you recently (yesterday I am guessing?) Would love ot see what yours look like up close 
My little girl is the red one  (or dark apricot), we already have a cream girl, so we wanted a different colour 
WOW 10 hours?! That's a long time, ours will take about 3 hours all round, we're hoping Anthony will let us pick her up in Friday, as I work at the weekends  So fingers crossed 
Laura


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hayley123 said:


> Laura,
> Have just seen your photos and we have an identical photo our puppy is also from this litter. Is she your first puppy? We are hoping to pick up on Saturday as we will have a ten hour round trip. Is she red or cream our little girl is cream. She looks darker than our little girl. Hayley


Where are you from? We had a ten hour round trip to pick up Isla from Ant. We stayed in the Premier Inn overnight so it was fine. Isla was absolutely no problem on the way home.......she slept a lot. Love the pictures of the pups, you must both be very excited:jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just trying to catch up here .. bless me .. so Laura and Hayley have siblings ... that is brill   

Is Sarah's Isla a half sister?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes JoJo I founda sibling  Exciting!
I think Sarah's Isla is probably a half sister yes, i'm guessing her daddy is Fudge as she looks like my Izzie did when we brought her home 
But a different mum, Izzie's mum is Trixie & Poppy's mum is Swizzle, is Isla's mum Dolly? Or a different one Sarah? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it when siblings get together on here .. yippy   and they are beautiful pups.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks JoJo 
I found one of Poppy's brothers on cockapoo chat as well 
So just need to tell Anthony to mention the site to the other 4 owners 
xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

What a gorgeous gaggle of cockapoo's!
x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Poppy's a real cutie and lovely colour. How exciting!!!!  Not long now.x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No not long, 3 sleeps  So excited!!!! x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Looking forward to loads of pics of your two Scouse poos!! Bet they'll be really good mates. Scousers are the BEST! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Scouse poos ... I love it Eileen ...  

3 sleeps then loads of photos ... we will be waiting


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh don't worry Eileen, you know me, loads of pictures for you guys when she's home   Scouse puppies are definitely the best! Yorkshire people though  HAHA  & I hope they are like best friends  Or at least Izzie could mother her instead of being friends, we'll see which way it ends up  xx


----------

